# If you have super big Great White tele, how do you travel with it?



## LovePhotography (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok, I got my 600mm beast. It came exquisitely double packed in good quality boxes, the outer box just a half inch bigger all around than the original box from Canon. And, all in all, it's about as big as a small doghouse!
So, I'm just wondering, if you have one of these monster lenses, DO you, and if you do, HOW do you travel with it? After seeing what my new luggage looks like after being checked, I can't really imagine checking it on a plane. If you do check it, you just let them bang up the $800 gray luggage, or you put that luggage in another box? Too big for carry on, and shipping it FedEx is scary also. So, I'm thinking the only way is by car or sherpa?


----------



## FEBS (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't have the 600mm but the 200-400 1.4x. That lens is a little smaller and I did put it in a Gura buttaflae 26L. I didn't have any problem caused by the dimension of that bag. I was travelling Britisch Airways on which I was lucky to take 23kg of hand luggage in the plane.
For my visit to Uganda at the end of the year, I'm seriously doubting about getting a 600mm, cause there are a lot of birds to see (more then 450 different types). So I'm looking for the Gura buttaflae 32L but unfortunately, this bag is already for a long time in backorder, even at the site of the manufacturer. 
The buttaflae is a real nice bag for along lens. The 32L can accommodate a 600 or even the 800mm. From outside dimensions, they really don't look that big. My Buttaflae 26L looks much smaller then my Lowepro 500AW in which I can not load the same quantity of gear, but who looks much more impressive and will/is outside of the acceptable range for all airlines for hand luggage.
So there are products on the market in which you can load a 600mm and take it with you inside the airplane. Take a close look to the outside dimensions before you buy. The weight is of course very dependent on the airline themselves, but most of the time, if the bag does not look to big, they don't ask to place it on the scale.


----------



## Andreas (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 600 mm lens and tried several options. I got this black square box case where the 600mm fits with sn attached camera. Good for a roadtrip, but not for airplane. I have put neopren protection all over the lens which helps lot to disguise it. Than I put it into a neoprene travelcoat and hang everything on my shoulder with the shoulderstrap. This double neoprene is a very good protection. This together with a backpack 400AW has never been a problem in air traveling. homeland and all these private security guys are very sympathetic with this arrangement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2015)

I sold my 600mm L because taking it with me, along with a large tripod, head, etc. was just too much for a casual user. My 100-400mmL got most of my use because it was easy to carry around.


----------



## mkihne (Feb 10, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> Ok, I got my 600mm beast. It came exquisitely double packed in good quality boxes, the outer box just a half inch bigger all around than the original box from Canon. And, all in all, it's about as big as a small doghouse!
> So, I'm just wondering, if you have one of these monster lenses, DO you, and if you do, HOW do you travel with it? After seeing what my new luggage looks like after being checked, I can't really imagine checking it on a plane. If you do check it, you just let them bang up the $800 gray luggage, or you put that luggage in another box? Too big for carry on, and shipping it FedEx is scary also. So, I'm thinking the only way is by car or sherpa?




Tamrac 5793. Holds my 200-400 with dslr attatched if you choose. Room for extra padding around the lens barrel if you choose. Carry on size for all but smaller(embraur) regional jets. Listed as suitable for 600mm.


----------



## LovePhotography (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay, well, here's the first $11,000 photo. Taken with a lowly T5i for reach. 
Not sure this pic is worth $11 grand, but it is what it is.
Had to pick a lo res to get it to fit.


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 10, 2015)

Lens in the carryon hood & tripod in checked bag.


----------



## quod (Feb 10, 2015)

I carry my 500/4 in my Gura Gear Bataflae 26L and 32L bags. Both are USA domestic flight compliant as carry on luggage.


----------



## anthonyd (Feb 11, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> ... I can't really imagine checking it on a plane. If you do check it, you just let them bang up the $800 gray luggage, or you put that luggage in another box?



You never check an $11K item. Ever! It's not only them braking it, but also them stealing it. Yes, that's right, you have no way to know that someone in the pipeline will not open your bag and take your lens. This might sound crazy, but I've had much much cheaper equipment stolen from my checked luggage and I'm not talking traveling to third world. I'm talking a flight from Europe to the US.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have an over the shoulder soft side camera bag made by Pelican. It is carry on size and the super tele, a body or two and several lenses fit nicely. The negative is no wheels and it can get heavy if your connection is on the opposite side of the airport.

Camera not mounted on lens, it would be to long.


----------



## rpt (Feb 11, 2015)

FEBS said:


> I don't have the 600mm but the 200-400 1.4x. That lens is a little smaller and I did put it in a Gura buttaflae 26L. I didn't have any problem caused by the dimension of that bag. I was travelling Britisch Airways on which I was lucky to take 23kg of hand luggage in the plane.
> For my visit to Uganda at the end of the year, I'm seriously doubting about getting a 600mm, cause there are a lot of birds to see (more then 450 different types). So I'm looking for the Gura buttaflae 32L but unfortunately, this bag is already for a long time in backorder, even at the site of the manufacturer.
> The buttaflae is a real nice bag for along lens. The 32L can accommodate a 600 or even the 800mm. From outside dimensions, they really don't look that big. My Buttaflae 26L looks much smaller then my Lowepro 500AW in which I can not load the same quantity of gear, but who looks much more impressive and will/is outside of the acceptable range for all airlines for hand luggage.
> So there are products on the market in which you can load a 600mm and take it with you inside the airplane. Take a close look to the outside dimensions before you buy. The weight is of course very dependent on the airline themselves, but most of the time, if the bag does not look to big, they don't ask to place it on the scale.


You da boss! 23 kg of hand luggage? Do tell us how you did that!

And if I were to be able to purchase a lens like the 600L, I would not check it in.


----------



## applecider (Feb 11, 2015)

So has nobody ever checked a supertelephoto big white? In a Pelican or other case?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2015)

Lots of people check superteles, and much more expensive video gear, and yes Pelican cases and aluminium flight cases are the normal way of doing it.

The problem is ensuring you don't get gear stolen, for international travel that is a very difficult thing to guard against, insurance will pay for the lens, but not the trip!


----------



## FEBS (Feb 11, 2015)

rpt said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the 600mm but the 200-400 1.4x. That lens is a little smaller and I did put it in a Gura buttaflae 26L. I didn't have any problem caused by the dimension of that bag. I was travelling Britisch Airways on which I was lucky to take 23kg of hand luggage in the plane.
> ...



I had about 17kg loaded in a gura gear battaflae 26 (1dx, 5d3, batteries, 200-400, 70-200, 100 macro, 16-35, 50, flash, tripod head, backup-unit, ND-filters,...)

The max allowance was 23kg
http://www.britishairways.com/en-gb/information/baggage-essentials/hand-baggage-allowances


----------



## rpt (Feb 11, 2015)

FEBS said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > FEBS said:
> ...


Wow! Thanks. I thought for us in cattle class it was 8 kg... I will now have our admin look at BA.


----------



## canonistic (Feb 11, 2015)

i drive rather than fly if at all possible, because of concerns about my gear. Up to 12 hours. after that if i HAVE to fly, i DO NOT check my gear, it must fit carry on so that it is with me at all times. I use a pelican case, it meets the carry on requirements, it fits two 1d bodies, a 400mm f2.8, a 70-200mm f2.8, and a 16-35 f2.8 lens and a few accessories like flash etc.

There are many perils to checking your gear, but the two big ones are theft and damage.
If you have to check it, you can minimize damage as best you can by how you pack and cushion it.
There is an old trick to help with theft as well. If you have a firearm, pack it in the case and be sure you DECLARE IT.
You can then put a serious lock on your case, and it gets watched very closely during the process.
No firearm? A starters pistol will qualify and is usually legal to posess even in restrictive states.


----------



## anthonyd (Feb 11, 2015)

rpt said:


> Wow! Thanks. I thought for us in cattle class it was 8 kg... I will now have our admin look at BA.



In the US they never check your carry on for weight, only size. Even the size is only gauged by eyeballing. If you have a small bag full of lead the people at the check-in and gate will be ok with it -- although lead is not known to be very helpful in photography, and you'll probably get the attention of the screening crew .
In Europe they are a little more strict. They quite often ask me to put my carry-on in that little metal cage that defines the maximum size (because it is the maximum size), but I've never had a carry-on checked for weight.

I don't own a 600mm, but if I did, I'd find the smallest bag it fits in, put it in and fill up the gaps in the bag with packing peanuts, or some type of foam.
The maximum carry on size (according to google, check with your airport to be sure) is 22" x 14" x 9".
Delsey Helium Sky 21' (and a bunch of other roller bags) is 21''H x 14"W x 9"D
The Canon 600/4.0 is 17.6" x 6.6''
You have plenty of room for packing peanuts, and nobody will be throwing your bag around in the first place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2015)

I haven't travelled with my 600 II yet, but if I were to do so, I'd put the lens in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, and put the hood in checked luggage. 

Depending on your airline and class of service, there's always a chance you'll end up boarding after the overheads are full, and be forced to gate check your carryon, which is why I put often my photo gear in a hard case and have TSA-approved locks along just in case.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I haven't travelled with my 600 II yet, but if I were to do so, I'd put the lens in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, and put the hood in checked luggage.
> 
> Depending on your airline and class of service, there's always a chance you'll end up boarding after the overheads are full, and be forced to gate check your carryon, which is why I put often my photo gear in a hard case and have TSA-approved locks along just in case.



I suppose one logic is as good as the other. I have never been forced to gate check my gear. The airlines have miss directed my bags though.

I have a hard case I could put mine in. The reason I usually do not and carry on is that most trips I take the super tele, photos with the super tele are the reason for the trip. I can wear the same clothes for days. I can go without a tripod. 
Waiting days for a camera and lens to arrive would completely destroy the trip. A family vacation that the lens would be nice to have along, I might put it in the pelican.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2015)

I always use the smallest Gura Gear backpack for the job. I've only had to gate check once on a small regional plane, pickup was at the door when we disembarked.

.... And I never fly Ryanair with gear. ;D


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2015)

I use a backpack that is airline carry on compliant.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is a thought on preventing Gate Check.
A backpack is obviously carry on.
A roll around camera bag looks like a suit case, it is carry on.
A laptop is a personal item.

I know the airlines I regularly fly will not gate check a laptop.
The laptop and it's bag can go under the seat, or overhead.
Under the seat belongs to you to fill, even if overhead is full.
The bag I use carries both a laptop and lens, it looks like a laptop bag and I say use any advantage you can to avoid being gate checked.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't travelled with my 600 II yet, but if I were to do so, I'd put the lens in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, and put the hood in checked luggage.
> ...



My hard case *is* my carry on - it's a Storm in2500, meets the max dimensions for carry on luggage. I've never been forced to gate check it, and I usually fly with premier status or business class so it's unlikely...but one never knows. Failing to plan is planning to fail. When traveling with 'normal' lenses, the gear goes in a backpack and the backpack goes in the im2500. Besides a little piece of mind for the flight, it can be locked for storage in the hotel room or luggage area, which is nice as most of my trips are not explicitly for photography. Finally, if I end up buying a whole bunch of stuff at my destination, I can use the hard case as checked luggage for the return trip and just wear the backpack as carryon.


----------



## tculotta (Feb 14, 2015)

FStop Gear Literoom roller. I can fit the 600 II in it.


----------



## DavidA (Feb 14, 2015)

The Gura Gear 32L will handle your 600mm AND meets US carryon requirements. The problem you may run into is overhead bin size on regional jets and small prop planes. It may also be difficult to put these bags under the seat. When I know I am traveling on a regional jet, I will use my smallest backpack for core gear and a soft case for the long lens. The backpack can go under the seat and the lens bag (cited case no camera attached)in the overhead bin. I will attach Monopod to the bag and tripod goes into checked luggage. I have never been refused boarding with this setup. 

I had planned to take the 32L for a trip to Africa this year but ran into an issue wit South African Air. I an allowed two carryons bags and a slim laptop case, but each bag is limited to 8kg. My 32l fits all size requirements, but my gear with a 200-400 1.4x is around 30lbs. If this was an American they would see this as a fee opportunity!

I hate dealing with multiple bags but sometimes you don't have a choice.


----------



## candc (Feb 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I haven't travelled with my 600 II yet, but if I were to do so, I'd put the lens in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, and put the hood in checked luggage.
> 
> Depending on your airline and class of service, there's always a chance you'll end up boarding after the overheads are full, and be forced to gate check your carryon, which is why I put often my photo gear in a hard case and have TSA-approved locks along just in case.



I have an f-stop Satori and some ICU's. The 600, sigma 120-300, plus a body fit in the xl pro. I would like to put that in a hard ease for travel but it seems from looking at the dimensions of the im2500 on the pelican site that the lid won't close with the hood on the 600. The 1510 is a bit deeper (7.6" vs 7.2"). That one might be just big enough to work?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2015)

candc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't travelled with my 600 II yet, but if I were to do so, I'd put the lens in my Storm im2500 carryon hard case, and put the hood in checked luggage.
> ...



The hood for the 600 II is ~7.7" in diameter (and slightly longer than that), so I don't think it would fit in the Peli 1510, either. Thus the suggestion to pack the hood in checked luggage.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2015)

I bring my 200 L everywhere and usually on camera or if I decide to bring two lenses I keep it on my shoulder in Lowepro Lens Case with an OpTech strap. It fits very accurate so it's not to big compared to a bare lens.


----------



## candc (Feb 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



If you measure it at the locking knob that is the size. but still too big for either one of those cases it seems. I really like the idea of being able put the gear in a waterproof hardcase. I did some searching on the web and ordered one of these 

http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/proddetail.php?f=&id=550&o=&c=153&s=

I put the stuff I mentioned above into the xl pro ICU and measured, it should fit. That case doesn't have wheels or a pull handle which allows for more interior room but is still carry on compliant. 

I will post when it gets here. I am going to visit my sister in sc in a couple weeks. I think I will take a canoe trip while I am there and then maybe go down to Tampa and spend some time there so this will be great if it works.


----------



## applecider (Feb 15, 2015)

It would be nice to hear from someone who has checked camera gear, including big whites. Or would it be preferable to send gear fedex or ups. I spend about a month on cape cod every summer, and it would be nice to bring more gear than I'd want to carry on. I took advantage of pelican sale and picked up several wheeled and some large Pelicans with the idea that they'd make great storage if not air travel bags, so please some one who has traveled with your gear checked please chime in.

All the Pelicans that were on sale when I got them are foam precursor, I'll plack differently if I'm going to air baggage them vs home storage. Like more foam at the edges for impact protection etc...

Like others here I've flown with a big white in a backpack or in think tank roller luggage in overhead compartment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2015)

applecider said:


> ...so please some one who has traveled with your gear checked please chime in.



In fact, I did check my gear once – intentionally. When returning from a trip to China, we had more important things to deal with than dragging camera gear through a plane change in Hong Kong (we went to China with one daughter, and came back with two). I'm not sure that I'd be willing to check gear on the outbound trip – on the way there, the airline lost luggage that didn't catch up to us for three days; on the way home, they lost a different piece of luggage (not the camera gear) that showed up 24 hrs later. I figured the trip was done, I had the memory cards and backups on a laptop and a set of 64 GB USB thumb drives, and the gear was insured.

Gear was a gripped 5DII and several lenses (16-35/2.8L II, 24-105/4L, 70-200/2.8L II, TS-E 24L II, and 35/1.4L), it was packed as I've mentioned previously – in a Lowepro Flipside 400 AW bag inside the Storm im2500 case, with TSA-approved locks. The gear was just fine when we got home.


----------



## candc (Feb 25, 2015)

i got that skb case i ordered today (its carry on compliant) and tried some packing. thats the case with a f-stop icu inside (its the modular insert for the backpacks). the lens hood is the problem. you can jam it in but i wouldn't recommend it.

the pics of loaded bataflae's like cr guy's have the hood off. neuro recommends this as well. so the answer is "take the hoods off".


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 25, 2015)

rpt said:


> You da boss! 23 kg of hand luggage? Do tell us how you did that!
> 
> And if I were to be able to purchase a lens like the 600L, I would not check it in.



I certainly fly with 20-30lbs in a backpack on a regular basis and i'm sure I've had more than that on occasion. Usually if it's with a budget airline then I'm careful to make sure it's just slung effortlessly over one shoulder while i'm waiting in the checkin line. Just be sure and warn the TSA guy that it's heavy if you get pulled off for an extra inspection, I've seen him almost drop it. 

Be nice to your airplane staff and never ever fly ryanair!


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 25, 2015)

On a related note, it's also worth paying for early boarding when you've got a lot of expensive stuff to carry on.

If I've got a lot of gear with me (granted I don't have any big whites) then I'm always terrified that there'll be no overhead space and I'll be forced to gate check $10k of equipment. 

Also related is to make sure you aren't flying on any regional commuter jets. United may allow a fairly generous carryon baggage allowance but if you find yourself of a United Express Canadair then you'll be SOL. I doubt you could even fit a bare 600mm in the overhead bin.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> ...if you find yourself of a United Express Canadair then you'll be SOL. I doubt you could even fit a bare 600mm in the overhead bin.



On the side of the RJ aisle with two seats, the underseat area holds a much larger carryon.


----------



## grahamsz (Feb 25, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> On the side of the RJ aisle with two seats, the underseat area holds a much larger carryon.



Sure but

a) You can't be sure you'll be on that side
b) Even still you won't be fitting a "maximum size" roller bag under the seat in front of you


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2015)

grahamsz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > On the side of the RJ aisle with two seats, the underseat area holds a much larger carryon.
> ...



Board early and sit there, even if it's across the aisle from your assigned seat. Generally, most people prefer the single seat, and are happy to trade. You're right, it's still not full size. That's why I pack gear in a hard case, sometimes it must be checked.


----------

